# Vehicles You Have Owned?



## Flying Turtle (Jan 21, 2006)

For the last couple months I've been in the car researching/buying mode. Been reminiscing about my old cars, too. Thought it might be fun to list them all and read about the vehicles my fellow flashaholics (and their wives/husbands/kids) have owned. So here goes.

'63 Volvo 122S
'67 Volvo 144S
'69 Rover 3500S
'69 Mercury Monterey (wife)
'73 Honda Civic
'76 AMC Pacer (wife)
'79 Mazda 626
'83 Subaru GL Wagon (wife)
'85 VW Jetta GLI
'91 Subaru Legacy Wagon (wife and me)
'95 Honda Odyssey (wife)
'00 Mazda MPV
'99 Honda Civic (son)
'06 Honda Civic
'05 Volvo V70 Wagon (wife)


----------



## drizzle (Jan 21, 2006)

65 Ford Fairlane
70 Triumph Trophy 650 Motorcycle
Fiat 850 Fastback (late 60's, I think)
70 Mercury Capri
Toyota Tercel (Early 80's)
74 Mercury Capri
Honda Accord (Early 80's)
Dodge Omni (Who care's what year  )
90 Ford Thunderbird
95 Subaru Legacy Wagon (not Outback)
98 Jeep Grand Cherokee
81 BMW R100RS Motorcycle
00 Toyota Avalon

That was kinda fun and hard too. That was the first time I tried to list all the vehicles I have owned. I don't think I missed any.

BTW, I have listed them in the order I bought them. I bought every one of them used. I still have yet to buy a new car and I may never buy one.


----------



## mugs (Jan 21, 2006)

'03 Honda Civic
'03 VW Passat (wife) (totalled)
'05 Acura TSX (bought used w/5000 miles)

Are you buying new or used?


----------



## Skyclad01 (Jan 21, 2006)

Both cars were used

In late 1990, I had a 79 Toyota Corolla 

And about 92, I had a 81 Toyota Celica GT
Unfortunatly I only got to own each one for about 6 months. I definitely miss the GT though.


----------



## cyberhobo (Jan 21, 2006)

1978 Opel Record 2000
1968 Mercedes Benz 200
1972 Chevelle SS - 454
1973 Chevelle SS - 454
1965 Ford Galaxie 500XL - 427
1968 Mini Cooper - Automatic
1978 Ford Taunus
1988 Lincoln Towncar - Signature Series
1970 Chevrolete C10 - Stepside Pickup
1982 Toyota SR5 - 4X4
1995 Buick Roadmaster
2004 Lincoln Towncar - Signature Series


----------



## metalhed (Jan 21, 2006)

1959 Ford Station Wagon
1973 AMC Gremlin
1967 Fiat Spyder
1975 Toyota Corolla
1979 Toyota Corolla
1981 Kawasaki CSR 305(motorcycle)
1969 Volkswagen Beetle
1979 Chevrolet Full-Size Van
1996 Saturn SL
1996 Chevrolet Van
1987 Suzuki Samurai


I think that's about it.


----------



## Mad Maxabeam (Jan 21, 2006)

Sadly my car days are behind me


----------



## BatteryCharger (Jan 21, 2006)

1990 Jeep Cherokee
02 Chevy 3/4 ton truck (totaled)
71 Chevy 1/2 ton truck
78 Ford 1/2 ton truck
85 Chevy K5 blazer
86 Jeep Cherokee
65 Ford Mustang
55 Dodge 1/2 ton
93 S10 Blazer
77 Chevy el camino
I'm forgetting something

Daily drivers now:
79 Chevy 3/4 ton truck
04 Tahoe

I'm only 21, BTW.  Alot of them were parted out or fixed and sold.


----------



## FRANKVZ (Jan 21, 2006)

73 ford ltd
74 ford ltd
80 mercury bobcat
81 dodge omni
81 ford bronco
65 jeep cj-5
70 plymouth duster
81 ford escort
86 ford escort
87 dodge raider
88 mercury sable
89 dodge ram charger
90 subaru legacy
91 ford ranger
92 ford bronco
93 chevy 1500
91 Toyota 4runner
96 jeep grand Cherokee
96 dodge pickup
97 ford escort
98 ford f150
99 jeep grand Cherokee
99 Plymouth breeze
00 dodge Dakota quad cab
01 ford Taurus 
Current-02 chevy avalanche, 04 ford escape and 05 Hyundai santa fe


----------



## GalvanickLucifer (Jan 21, 2006)

70 (?) volvo wagon - totaled on the way to the library to copy my high school report card to send to insurance company to get good student discount! Hit parked car while attempting to shoo a bug out the window. To this day I still get teased about this.

70 chevy malibu (hand-me-down from deceased grandmother after use by two cousins and parents) - college days

87 jeep commanche pickup - piece of $%^# - first vehicle I bought

88 acura integra - good car - sold w/ 140K miles.

95 ford ranger - bought house, needed truck to shop at home depot!

84 accord (got married, wife bought new 97 accord, kept wife's old car) - great car! Finally gave to charity with 240K miles and still running great.

02 mini cooper (sold the day before yesterday  ) - too many rattles / repairs, but what a blast to drive

95 ford ranger (same one as before)

06 prius (coming next week I hope!)


----------



## James S (Jan 21, 2006)

I dont tend to go through a lot of cars. I started out with a used 83 Honda Accord which I bought in, I think 1990 with about 86k miles on it. Ran OK, but had lot of problems later after a rusted fuel filler pipe let water get in a ruin the carburetor. Remember carburetors? I finally traded it in on a new 95 Saturn LS in December of 94 when the main wiring harness in the Honda burst into flames in the parking lot of the Full Moon greek restaurant and truck stop on 41 north of Chicago (actually in a town named North Chicago I think)

Still have the 95 Saturn, runs great, gets great gas milage. Best $11k I ever spent  And it's paid for!

in 2001 my wife replaced her little red ford probe with a brand new Honda Accord and that has been a great car too. Overall it has needed much more in the way of minor repairs than my saturn, but nothing major for either of them.

I'm keeping my eye out now, trying to pay attention to whats available. I can see a time in another year or 2 when I will be needing to retire it. It's going on 11 years old now and still has under 90k miles on it...


----------



## DUQ (Jan 21, 2006)

These are the vihicles I have owned and in this order.

1980 AMC Gremlin
1982 VW Rabbit
1986 Hyudai Pony
1984 Buick Skylark
1985 GMC S15
1983 Honda Civic Wagon
1979 Chevy K10 4x4
1983 Dodge Omni
1983 GMC Safari
2002 Kia Rio Cinqo (present)


----------



## Sleestak (Jan 21, 2006)

Mugs: TSX? OOoooOoOOoo! Daddy like. A coworker and me have been lusting over them since they came out. He likes the hunter green lookin' color, I like the white. We're both okay on the silver and gunmetal ones. Wife keeps pushing me to buy something new, but I'm way too cheap these days.

 

Myself:

 

(partial list)

 

72 (IIRC) triumph spitfire. Not the strongest (IIRC, motor was 70 or 79 cubic inches only) but beautiful and fun.

 

'67 327 Camaro - Ghetto special, but the motor was insane. I even got thumbs up several times from sport bike riders when playing around on the street. They'd clobber me of course, but the way that car would accelerate they would go through a couple of gears to do it.

 

'69 DZ 302 Camaro. Loved this car to death. It was powerful, fun, beautiful and mine. White, and fantastic condition. Polished like a new penny. Sold it later to a sailor who promptly blew the motor up.

 

'69 454 camaro. Beautiful burgundy version with weld wheels. 4 speed. That car was a killer on the streets but was a gas hog and always seemed to be nickle and diming me for small repairs. Sold it for a pretty good price, and I guess it's still out there somewhere. No damage history at the time, and there wasn't even a door ding on it. 

 

'77 camaro. Kind of a dumpy looking little thing, but the motor was hot (not from the factory. Had a POS 305 in it; dumped that and put in a 350) and it actually managed to provide reasonable service. 

 

78/79(can't really remember) Honda civic. Picked this up cheap off of a friend. Little, little car with a teensy motor. Remember that it had a little choke on the dash that you'd pull when starting the car. Also, when driving around, pulling the choke out seemed to give it more power. I called it my 'pull turbo' as a joke.

 

'84 Daytona Turbo Z. 146 horses and 170 ft-lbs. At 5,200 rpm IIRC. Seems pathetic today, but it was actually right in there back in the day. First new car I'd ever purchased. Had this guy's voice doing the 'seatbelt is ajar' thing and all. Kept that car for 160 thousand miles, with no turbo problems or anything, but the 'voice' went crazy after awhile. I'd be driving down the street and the voice would yell out "You're engine is overheating! Promt services is required!" Then, when I was looking for a place to pull over, he'd say, "All monitored systems are functioning." I was like, dude WTF? I'm out in the middle of nowhere, there's that kid from Deliverence playing his banjo on the side of the road, and you're goofing on me? Car would reach 125 miles an hour, what my wife's minivan can do now, but it was like a sunday drive while there. Just cruising down the street. Sold this car to a dealer for a different car purchase.

 

'86 Dodge Omni GLH (Goes Like Hell). 2.2 turbo like the Daytona, but in the little S-box Omni body. Put NOS on it and it was a little killer. Both it and the Daytona had on/off turbo's, and were kind of weak kneed around town until you got in the boost.

 

'87 Grand National Regal. One of the few cars I regret having sold. Best victory was clobbering a 455SD Trans Am in it. Kid at school thought he was the S, and he bated me for ten miles before I took him up on it at the next light. Punk azz had to get a lesson. Actually thought he was gonna pull me, but I was tired of the crap. I pulled him on the launch, he v-e-e-e-e-r-r-y slowly began to spool me in as we went through the first two gears, but then we stabilized and I began to walk him somewhere in third. Guy gave me a nice big 'bird' at the next light and I laughed at him. Saw him three months later, and his Trans Am was so cammed up that the thing would visibly shake while sitting still. His father owned a garage, and I'm sure the results would have been different had we raced again.

 

'89 S-10 Blazer. Came to me via wife when I got married. I actually really liked this vehicle. Sold it to a friend, who still drives it. I would have kept it, but I don't like to have unused cars sitting around.

 

'94 Cutlass. I really, really liked this car. I was getting more responsible due to being married. No speed demon, but I liked it very much. I sold it off to buy my wife her new car, which was fine by me because I got the Blazer, which I really liked.

 

'96 Altima - bought for my wife, who was in college at the time. Not a 'fun' car per se, but a reasonable all arounder. I inherited this car when I got her something new, and I still drive it today. 110,000 miles. She keeps indicating that I should get something new, but I like the math of a paid-off car. Paid off for six years now. Sure I have to occasionally fix things, but compare that to the thousands of dollars I'd lose on depreciation alone and it gets better. Timing *chain*, so I'm not worried about a belt snapping. I figure I'll run it to about 150-160 thousand miles and then start looking around. Actually, I'll probably get the wife something new and take her old car.


----------



## vtunderground (Jan 21, 2006)

My (short) list:


'79 Ford Bronco

'91 Saturn SL2

'95 Chevrolet Lumina

'99 Saturn SW2

'05 Toyota Tacoma


----------



## Roy (Jan 21, 2006)

My first car looked just like this '59 MGA:






other cars I've owned:
Pugeot 404
Covair...2nd body style
Fiat 124 SC
AMC Hornet Sportabout Wagon
Jeep CJ-5
Volarie Wagon
AMC Pacer Wagon
Another AMC Sportabout
Dodge Charger 2.2
Chevy Cavalier wagon
Ford Tarus wagon
Chevy Astro van
Dodge Intrepid


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 21, 2006)

'64 Chevy Impala
'68 Dodge Charger
'71 Plymouth Duster
Honda CVCC (I forget the year but it was old)
Dodge Omni
Hornet
'87 Chevy Celebrity Euro (my first new car, nice tight steering & suspension)
Mazda 929
various other clunkers along the way


----------



## raggie33 (Jan 21, 2006)

87 yugo with a blown 350 in it and curbs feelers


----------



## Frenchyled (Jan 21, 2006)

Hehe French Car only here 

1978 : Renault 5 TL
1980 : Renault 5 GTL
1984 : Renault 9
1986 : Peugeot 205 GTI 105cv
1988 : Peugeot 205 GTI 115 cv
1991 : Renault 21 GTX
2000 : Renault Scénic RX4

:wave:


----------



## Morelite (Jan 21, 2006)

75 Duster 340
77 GMC C15
78 Chevy C10 454
79 Chevy K10
78 Olds Delta 98
87 Chevy S10 Blazer
87 Chevy Cavalier 
89 Chevy S10 Blazer
92 Chevy S10 Blaze
74 Jeep CJ5 401 (sill have but not road legal)
95 Jeep Wrangler 4.0L
96 Jeep Grand Cherokee Orvis Edition
86 GMC 3/4 ton Sierra Classic
03 Chevy 1 ton Silverado LT (still have)
04 Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited (still have)


----------



## edison (Jan 21, 2006)

raggie33 said:


> 87 yugo with a blown 350 in it and curbs feelers


You are so FOS.


----------



## raggie33 (Jan 21, 2006)

edison said:


> You are so FOS.


im sure ya know i was kiding? ya couldt even get a big 4 ccylinder in that car was a throwaway car from yugoslaviq


----------



## gadget_lover (Jan 21, 2006)

I scanned this list and realized that I was was too lazy to read them all, so I'll save others the 20 car list.

I went through one every year or two till I hit my mid thirties. Now two of my three cars are more than 10 years old.

Favorite cars? 
1960's Austin American coupe (like the current Mini, but 30 years ago) 3 fit in a 2 car garage.
1979 Dodge Colt ( a japanese version of the Mini, with an 10 speed tranny and 1.7 liters)
2002 Toyota Prius. It's just cool.

Daniel


----------



## cue003 (Jan 21, 2006)

Man, I haven't owned as many cars as you guys due to my age... but...

83 Volkswagon Rabbit
83 Volvo
87 Audi 5000S
88 BMW 6 series
98 Doge Neon
91 Toyota MR2 Turbo (fully worked out)
01 Yamaha R1
01 Yamaha R6
02 Chevy Tahoe 4x4 (fully worked)
02 BMW 3 series
02 Suzuki GSXR-750
03 Yamaha R1
05 CLK500
06 E350
04 Range Rover


----------



## Morelite (Jan 21, 2006)

raggie33 said:


> 87 yugo with a blown 350 in it and curbs feelers


yeah, a blown-up 350 laying where the back seat should be.


----------



## Lee1959 (Jan 21, 2006)

My cars are broken down into summer and winter cars, most often since I started driving I have had one of each at any given time, althogh winer cars were often bought and resold after one season. None of my cars were given to me by my parents I worked for and bought each and every one, and paid for insurance also, worked through highschool. 

1968 Gran Prix Sport limited Edition bought 1975 sold 1976
1967 Chevy Camaro RS bought 1975 sold 1990
1967 Chevy Impala (winter car) bought 1975 sold 1976
1971 Chevy Impala (winter car) bought 1976 sold 1979
1975 Pontiac Firebird Formula bought 1977 crashed 2 months later by drunk driver
1975 Pontiac Trans Am bought 1977 still own to this day
1973 Buick Lesabre (winter car) bought 1979 sold 1990 
1990 GMC S15 pickup bought 1990 sold 1993
1993 GMC 2500 3/4 ton 4 wheel drive pickup bought 1993 sold 2000
2000 GMC 2500 3/4 ton 4 wheel drive pickup bought 2000 still have

Wifes vehicles. 

1971 Oldsmobile Cutlass
1975 Oldsmobile Cutlass
1978 Ford Grenada
1980 Ford Mustang
1986 Buick Lesabre
2000 Chevy Camaro
2003 Ford Windstar minivan

Thats it to the best of my recollection, cannot remember all her vehicles, lol, and I think I left out a winter vehicle or two of mine.


----------



## DFiorentino (Jan 21, 2006)

1987 Nissan Pickup
1985 Honda Accord LX
1985 Honda Accord LX (yes a different one)
1988 Honda Civic DX HB
1989 Honda CRX Si
1988 Honda CRX Si
1988 Honda CRX DX
1992 Honda Civic CX
1993 Acura Integra
1995 Acura Integra
1989 Toyota Pickup

That's .846 cars for every year I've been driving.  Totaled four of them in all (one last month and still have a damaged knee to prove it) and none were my fault :shrug: . 

-DF


----------



## jeffb (Jan 21, 2006)

1962 Studebaker Lark
1959 Chevrolet Impala
1973 Pontiac Grand Prix
1977 Chevrolet Caprice 
1979 Corvette
1985 Buck Riviera
1989 Oldsmobile 98 Touring Sedan
1995 Jeep Grand Cherokee
1995 Cadillac SLS
1999 Cadillac SLS
2000 Acura MDX
2006 Toyota Avalon
2006 Honda Pilot
1997 Camaro Z28 (son)
2001 Acura Integra (son #2)

Also had a 1997 Ford Explorer for sons 
and several Delta 88 Oldsmobile "company cars" and
others.

jeffb


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jan 21, 2006)

84 Jeep Cherokee, 275000 miles!

98 dodge Dakota, new

99 Jeep Wrangler

99 F-150

2003 Tahoe

Present: 2004 Ford Superduty!


----------



## Nitroz (Jan 21, 2006)

Datsun b210
Isuzu I-mark Diesel
1989 Dodge Daytona
1997 Dodge Ram SS/T
1999 Dodge Stratus

Current 1997 Black Maxima 200,000 miles
This is one of the cars I have enjoyed the most, the next would be the Ram SS/T. (Except for the gas mileage.)




I had hopes to buy one of these but Dodge never made it. The Dodge m80.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 21, 2006)

The only car I've ever owned was a 1970 Ford Maverick.
The right rear quarter panel was missing, and it was baby poop brown in color. The paint finish was flat, not glossy.

Some stupid dumb bunghole stole it in 1987; I haven't driven since then.


----------



## raggie33 (Jan 21, 2006)

led them mavericks are good the ones with the inline 6


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jan 21, 2006)

The_LED_Museum said:


> it was baby poop brown in color.



Man, that sounds worst than "Cat Urine Green"...


----------



## rodfran (Jan 21, 2006)

1968 Plymouth Fury I-Highway Patrol car
1968 Dodge Charger RT-440
1968 Plymouth Satellite-440 
1972 Olds Cutlass
!974 VW Beetle-(functional dealer installed AC that still works)
1976 Ford Maverick(over 100,000 miles w/ few problems)
inline 6

Ex-Highway patrol car was fun! $800 at a police auction in the old days!

I still have the Charger, Satellite, Cutlass, and the Bug!
For the younger set- the Satellite was similar to the Road Runner.

I ride the bus now. Driving those cars in the 60's/70's has ruined me. However, I like to pull either of the 440's out from time to time.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 21, 2006)

Oh man! Not all of them I'm sure, and not neccesarily in order:

'63 Chevy Truck with straight six and three on the tree.
'67 Impala with a 350 and a Powerglide.
"6? Renault 10
'73 Ford F150 360 auto.
'79 Ford F150SC SB 400 and auto.
'79 AMC Spirit AMX with 340 and a 4 speed.
'73 Olds Cutlass (Gutless!!!)
'88 Ford F150 SB 6 and 5 speed.
'79 Ford F150 LB 400 and auto.
'89 Ford F150SC LB 6 and a 5 speed.
'87 Toyota Corolla (SWEET!)
'92 F150SC SB 302 auto.
'90 F350CC LB 7.3 Diesel auto.

And current:

'95 Town Car (sister drives)
'03 Dodge Ram 2500HD CC LB Cummins auto. (and a pair of Wolo Long Horn air horns!)

There were a few others but these are the ones I really remember....


----------



## db (Jan 22, 2006)

'76 granada - V6, 3spd. - Purch 1980 - first car age 15
'76 ElCamino - V8 auto - Purch 1983
'79 Chevy Stepside 4X4 V8 auto - Purch 1985
'76 Seville - Purch 19
'86 Grand National - purch Dec 1987 - dealer driven, hadn't been titled, 8400 miles. Traded off at 74k miles.
(got married)
'86 4Runner - ~Aug 1991 w/150K miles. Traded Regal 
'?? Ford car ? ( new wife's )
'87 Daytona Shelbly Z ( wife's car, replaced white ford )
'90 Wagoneer - Purch summer 1994
(divorced - I got Jeep )
'91 Seville - Purch 2000 ( 2nd car )
99 Jimmy 2dr 4x4 - Purch 2003 - Jeep died. Traded in Seville.

I <B>really</b> miss that Regal.. :mecry:


----------



## Trashman (Jan 22, 2006)

All of my cars have been "hand-me-downs" from my parents. I got the first one when I turned sixteen in 1988.

1984 Accord hatchback (rust colored)
1986 Prelude Si (red)
1991 Accord 4-door (black)
1997 Accord EX 4-door (silver)
2000 Acura TL 3.2 (black)

The Acura is the latest "hand-me-down". It is soooo sweet! 225HP and really fast! Leather seats (heated!), Bose sound system (CD & Cassette, bose sub-woofer), and the white white HID headlights!

The latest:


----------



## Ras_Thavas (Jan 22, 2006)

1966 Ford Mustang
1972 Javelin AMX
1979 Jeep CJ-7
1984 Toyota 4x4 P/U
1986 Honda CRX Si
1989 Mitsubishi Starion (might have been a different year, did not have it long)
1992 Toyota 4-Runner
1994 Honda Del Sol
2004 Nissan Frontier P/U

Motorcycles:
1976? Honda 450 DOHC
1984 Honda VF-500 Interceptor
1987 Honda Nighthawk S


----------



## Donovan (Jan 22, 2006)

1972 Camaro 350 
1986 VW Golf
1980 Fiat X1/9
1996 VW GTI VR6
1997 BMW M3 
and some others that don't deserve mentioning!

My camaro was the highschool car. It had a lot of miles on it but it ran great and somehow I didn't kill myself in it! After that I then purchased my fathers Golf. I loved how well the VW handled compared to the Camaro. Sure it was much less powerful but I felt much more a part of the car. Stick instead of an automatic, decent brakes, and I actually felt the road not isolated from it like the video game steering feel of the Camaro. Then came the Fiat. What a great little car! And I mean little! This thing was tiny, but a blast to drive. Reliability on the other hand was not it's strongest attribute! After the Fiat was the great GTI VR6. Wow that was an awesome car. It had everything every single option you could get. Great brakes, decent handling (unless you got near the limit), and a very torquey V6. A blast to drive! And finally the great BMW M3. A perfect upgrade to the GTI. Still have the M3 and is by far my favorite car. It is pretty much the perfect car for me. The only thing I wish is that maintenance would be a LOT cheaper! LOL!


----------



## goldenlight (Jan 23, 2006)

1969 Volkswagen Beetle
1970 Volkswagon 'SuperBeetle'
1976* Renault R5
1980* Plymouth Champ hatchback (Mitsubishi) (8 speed MT...yes, it did...)
1984* Dodge Colt Turbo (Mitsubishi) (8 speed MT...yes, it did...)
1988 Honda Civic Wagon
1988* Toyota Celica ST (In 'give me a ticket' bright red...! No tickets in over 
17 years driving it.)
2005* Pontiac Vibe. My first car with an auto transmission....I'm getting old...

* Purchased new. Every car I've ever purchased was paid in full in cash at time of purchase. The 8 cars span 31 years. I still have the Celica with only 59 thousand miles on it. I store it in the winter


----------



## iNDiGLo (Jan 23, 2006)

1969 Volkswagon Station Wagon (Baby Blue, puke!!)
1981 Toyota Celica (Cream)
1984 BMW 320i (Forest Green)
1976 Volkswagon Baja (yellow, orange, red paint LOL)
1991 Dodge Dakota Pickup (Red)
2000 Chrysler 300M (Stone White)
1997 Dodge Viper RT/10 (Red)
1998 Dodge Viper GTS (Blue with White Racing Stripes)
2002 Jeep Wrangler (Yellow and my current Daily Driver)

:rock:


----------



## cheapo (Jan 23, 2006)

Nitroz said:


> Datsun b210
> Isuzu I-mark Diesel
> 1989 Dodge Daytona
> 1997 Dodge Ram SS/T
> ...



I love DODGE.

-David


----------



## cheapo (Jan 23, 2006)

iNDiGLo said:


> )
> 1997 Dodge Viper RT/10 (Red)
> 1998 Dodge Viper GTS (Blue with White Racing Stripes)
> 
> ...




WOW! nice.....$$$$$$$........I really like the 02-06 models.

-David


----------



## cheapo (Jan 23, 2006)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> '03 Dodge Ram 2500HD CC LB Cummins auto.



nice! 

-David


----------



## iNDiGLo (Jan 23, 2006)

cheapo said:


> WOW! nice.....$$$$$$$........I really like the 02-06 models.
> 
> -David


 
Cheapo,






I had the 1997 Red Dodge Viper RT/10 for about 8 months then sold it and bought the 1998 Blue/White Dodge GTS and drove it about 4 months. Ended up selling it too. Made a nice profit on both. Too much upkeep and worry.

But they were sweet. :rock:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 23, 2006)

I totally forgot about one that I have VERY fond memories of...

A 1972 Honda teeny tiny little two cylinder 650CC powered coupe. An original pocket rocket (well sort of). GREAT fun while I had it!


----------



## 78CJ5 (Jan 23, 2006)

Currently:

04 Volvo XC70
05 Jeep Grand Cherokee (wife)
78 Jeep CJ5
04 Grady White Gulfstream 232 w/twin Yamaha 150's
56 14' Crestliner Commodore Speedster w/9.9 Johnson


----------



## offroadcmpr (Jan 24, 2006)

for andreas to show up in his lamborghini


----------



## CLHC (Jan 24, 2006)

65 Ford Falcon (2-Door Long Body)
70 Chevy RS Camaro Split Bumper
71 Dodge Charger SE
74 Datsun 260Z
84 Honda Civic
87 Ford Escort
93 Ford Mustang
98 Ford Contour SE (Current vehicle)

Would love to own:

57 Chevy Belair
67 Ford CS Cobra GT500 (Side-Oiler motor)
69 RS Chevy Camaro
70 Dodge Challenger R/T
72/73 DeTomaso Pantera


----------



## CLHC (Jan 24, 2006)

offroadcmpr said:


> for andreas to show up in his lamborghini



Yes! It throws blue flames from the exhaust! Andreas' Orange Colored Lambo that is!


----------



## shadowman (Jan 25, 2006)

87 Dodge Aries
95 Ford Escort
98 Toyota 4Runner


----------



## AngelEyes (Jan 25, 2006)

1977 Honda Accord
1990 Honda Civic GL
1993 Honda Civic ESi
1994 BMW 325i
1995 BMW 325i
2002 BMW 325i (current)


----------



## Xenon (Jan 25, 2006)

Nobody owns a Hummer here?


----------



## AlphaTea (Jan 25, 2006)

64 Ford Falcon Station Wagon (Learnd to drive in this one)
68 Ford Galaxy (Tranmission died while pulling a trailor from Seward to Anchorage, Camped at Portage Glacier for 3 days)
71 Ford Torino Station Wagon (Anchorage to Atlanta with only 1 flat!)
73 Pontiac GTO (POS rebadged Ventura with a hood scoop)
74 Toyota Celica GT (Totaled)
74 Ford Mustang II (POS caught on fire on the way home from purchase!)
76 Ford Mustang II GT
77 Olds Cutlas Supreme Broughm (Great for the Drive-in!!!)
79 Dodge Challenger (rebadge Mitsubishi Soporo, engine seized on freeway during rush hour. Took 4 months to get fixed, drove it 300 miles and engine seized again)
82 Subaru GLF 2 door sedan (Rust bucket!)
87 Subaru GL-10 Station Wagon (Turbo seized when thermostat got stuck)
90 Toyota 4Runner
93 Ford Escort GT (I tried to donate it as a "Kidney Car" on 02, they wouldnt take it, VOA took it)
98 Subaru Outback Limited Wagon
02 Subaru Legacy GT
05 Chevy Avalanche Z71


----------



## zespectre (Jan 25, 2006)

When I was young and foolish I had a 72 Ford Pinto (School bus yellow and black) BUT it had the engine and tranny out of a '78 Mustang II and none of the emissions control crap so it was actually a pretty hot car. I used to enjoy how embarassed people would get at being smoked by a PINTO! I'm amazed I never killed myself in that car.

1988 I bought a 1980 Trans-AM that I restored to mint. Sold that car to finish paying for my Sr. year of college and the guy I sold it to wrapped it round another car two weeks later...I cried!

1989 Subaru with 4wheel drive... what fun I had with that little car until an engine seal gave out about 3 miles into a trail and the engine turned itself into scrap metal.

1972 Dodge Dart Demon - Probably the last muscle car I'll ever own. Great fun but VERY fussy about maintenance, I was forever adjusting the points in that damn thing.

1979 Cadillac Fleetwood. Bought it for a song, it was in okay shape. Drove it until it became a money pit and dumped it.

1999 Daewoo Nubira (brand new). What a great little car! Too bad all the financial hankey-pankey of it's american division CEO and later strongarming by GM killed the brand in the US. Sold it in 2005 when parts started to get hard to find.

1997 Jeep Cherokee Sport (current vehicle) Another vehicle I bought for a song. Replaced a rear axle (the previous owner had snapped it) and did some other minor repairs and I have a very nice/clean vehicle that I like a lot!


----------



## Darell (Jan 25, 2006)

1966 Volvo P1800S (my first)
1970 Capri (wife's first)
1985 Honda Accord (wife's second)
1993 Toyota Pickup (my second) 
And then eight years ago, we became car dealers - six cars in eight years. Eeek. 

2001 Volvo V70T5 link 
2001 Honda Civic EX link 
1996 GM EV1 link 
2002 Rav4EV link 
2000 Ford Ranger EV link 
2006 Toyota Prius on order. link


----------



## dano (Jan 25, 2006)

Huh..I've had a few cars...

--'71 Opal GT
--'77 280Z
--'79 Mazda RX-7
--'78 International Scout II
--'84 Honda Accord
--'95 Ford Probe GT
--'02 Subbie WRX

--dan


----------



## cratz2 (Jan 27, 2006)

Hrmm...

1987 Cavalier
1993 Geo Metro XFi (commuter car... HELLA gas mileage!)
1987 Sterling 825SL
1979 Mustang Pace Car (project car)
1980 Monte Carlo (project car... with a 2.23 rear diff)
1999 Honda Civic Si
1988 BMW 535is
1998 Ford SVT Contour

The wife/ex-wife had:

1980 Mercury Capri 
1992 Chevy Blazer
1999 VW Jetta (nice looking, but the biggest POS we ever owned)
2001 Dodge Caravan

Next vehicle, depending on finances, will be a 2-3 year old Infiniti G35 or FX35. If I can't/won't swing that, the Mazda 3 hatchback is pretty nice on a budget. I also really like the E36 M3 but even though I can afford one, I wouldn't buy one until I could afford two of them... engine repair costs are... intimidating. Same thing with the 80-82 Porsche 911SC.

Also might look into the new Civic Si. You gotta love that kind of resale value. I paid $17,200 for my Si in Mar 1999 and had it until Sept 2002 when it was totalled while my wife was driving (she and the kids were OK... matter of fact, she was pregnant at the time of that wreck so thank God and Honda's engineers that everyone was fine) and after some bickering with the insurance company, they gave us $15,800 just for the car. 

_THAT'S_ resale baby!


----------



## lightlust (Jan 27, 2006)

SUMMARIZED LIST (ECLECTIC)
1. 1970 Buick Electra 225.
2. 1975 Chevrolet Nova. Modified heavily.
-Got Buick 455 Motor & T400 transmission from above Electra
-Got aftermarket goodies, throttle body fuel injection, Walker Super Hemi Turbo Mufflers, custom crossover, etc, etc.
-Looked like Grandma's car. Mounted performance tires with white letters on the inside. Mudflaps hid tire widths. Kept box of floral print facial tissue in back window to complete the illusion.
-Shocked and terrified many with it. A real cheap but effective hot rod sleeper. Chased but never caught, as my brother said after he'd borrowed it.
3. 1976 Chevrolet Nova. Stock. Always started.
4. A variety of Cadillacs, mostly made between 1973 and 1979. Bought 'em cheap and ran them until what broke cost more than another Cadillac. Big enough for a party inside.
5. 1997 Jeep Grand Cherokee. Never stuck in the snow.
6. 2004 Volvo S60 2.5T. Enamored of Volvo after driving one across Europe and throughout Sweden. Purportedly very safe. Nice seats.


----------



## cheapo (Jan 28, 2006)

I am a big fan of the dodge charger.... SRT-8! Really nice car.... so based on the cars you guys have owned, name the manufacturers from the most reliable to the least.

-David


----------



## cratz2 (Jan 28, 2006)

cheapo said:


> so based on the cars you guys have owned, name the manufacturers from the most reliable to the least.



Hrmm... we had really good luck with all of our vehicles. The Metro had 123,000 miles put on it in just over a year and the only problems were with the master cylinder which was a known problem. The Suzuki version had a recall but GM decided it wasn't important enough so they didn't recall the Metry while we owned it.

The Blazer had the 4.3L engine. It had 35,000 miles when we bought it and had a bit over 200,000 when we traded it in and the only thing we every did other than routine stuff was we put a rebuilt alternator on it.

The Monte Carlo had a 305 and an auto and had 230,000 when I bought it from the second owner. I drove it for about 20,000 miles and a roommate drove it for a few months until it needed the tanks on the radiator replaced.

The Sterling was a wonderful car that was mostly a Honda/Acura underneath the skin. It had a problem with it's front wheel drive... CV joint died, replaced the boot on the shaft, it failed, replaced it again. Had a shop replace it, it failed again. We replaced it and traded it in.

I had my Civic Si for 58,000 miles and 42 months and the only thing I ever did was replaced the tires. That's it! Nothing else.

My wife's Jetta we leased for 4 years or 48,000 miles and it was in the shop 12 times in 4 years. One O2 sensor went bad under warranty, the MAF sensor went bad under warranty (and went bad two additional times), the entire headlight/turnsignal wiring fried in less than a year, one speaker actually fried, the radio stopped working... I forget what all else happened but needless to say, we were disappointed.

Overall, I think it comes down to two things: how long the vehicle keeps running and how long every little detail keep working. I think the American trucks and non underpowered cars are very reliable. But if you look at cars like Escorts and Cavaliers, they are mostly underpowered and tend to be owned by younger drivers that drive the crap out of them then don't maintain them properly. When the Escort is maintained in a fleet, they consistantly get over 300,000 miles but when owned by 16-24 year olds, they often don't make it past 100,000 miles without needing engine and/or transmission work.

There's also the issue of the age and responsibility of the driver and caregiver. You can take two cars that are basically the same but targeted to different age drivers and see a visible difference in reliability. The parts are the same, the difference is the age of the driver.

Also, certain brands and models seem to attract a certain type of driver. For example, the Civic for whatever reason is more attractive to the young punk street racer type than the Toyota Corolla. I don't think the Corolla is any more reliable or well-engineered than the Civic, and in fact, even with the abuse the Civic gets from some drivers, it still keeps on chugging quite respectably. But you'll find that generally Corollas go through far fewer clutches and brakes than Civics.


----------



## Argetni (Feb 2, 2006)

Runners

1989 Dodge Ram D50
1994 Acura Integra GS-R
1995 Mitusbish Eclipse GSX
1999 Honda Civic Si
2001 Honda s2000
2002 Corvette z06
2005 Honda s2000

Beaters

1988 Honda CRX Si
1993 Honda Civic DX
1985 Mercury Topaz


----------



## Morelite (Jul 16, 2011)

75 Plymouth Duster 340
77 GMC C15
78 Chevy C10 454
79 Chevy K10
78 Olds Delta 98
87 Chevy S10 Blazer
87 Chevy Cavalier 
89 Chevy S10 Blazer
92 Chevy S10 Blazer
74 Jeep CJ5 401 (sill have but not road legal)
95 Jeep Wrangler 4.0L
96 Jeep Grand Cherokee Orvis Edition
86 GMC 3/4 ton Sierra Classic
03 Chevy 1 ton Silverado LT 8.1L (still have)
04 Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited 
11 Jeep Grand Cherokee Hemi Limited (still have)

Edit; Sorry I just realized this thread is over 5 years old. It showed up at the bottom in the similar threads section and I clicked on it.


----------



## dmd2005 (Jul 16, 2011)

87 Nissan Sentra
97 Acura Integra
03 Toyota Echo HB
05 VW Jetta
05 Acura MDX
07 Vw GTI
07 Acura RDX
09 Acura MDX (wife's current)
10 Toyota Tundra (my current)

Would never buy another VW/Audi product again. Both VW had issues under warranty and dealer couldn't keep the engine lights from coming on for long with ECM issues. Blown tranny on Wife's Jetta as well and my friend's Jetta from same year didn't fair much better. Luckily my friend had warranty for one more week before his warranty was out. The GTI started having issues and was back and forth to the dealer at the 2 year point as well. 

The Toyotas and Acuras have been very reliable so far.


----------



## GLOCK18 (Jul 17, 2011)

1979 Chev Luv small block 350

1989 Shelby Dakota 

1990 Chev 454 SS 

1991 GMC Syclone

1992 GMC Typhoon

1993 Ford Lightning

2003 Ford Harley-Davidson F-150 Super Crew

2005 Ford F650

2005 Toyota XRUNNER Current

2007 Mercedes S550 Current


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jul 17, 2011)

1999 Hyundai Excel (1.5L 4-Cyl)
1999 Saab 9-5 (2.3L 4Cyl Turbo)
2002 Mistubishi Verada (3.5L V6)
2004 Holden (Opel) Vectra (3.2L V6)
2007 Ford Mondeo XR5 Turbo (2.5L 5Cyl Turbo)


----------



## RBR (Jul 17, 2011)

.....


----------



## Leif24 (Jul 17, 2011)

68' plymouth valiant
75' dodge dart
83' subaru hatchback
87' s10 blazer
95' chevy z71 p/u (current 245,000+ miles)


----------



## Ghostrider304 (Jul 18, 2011)

1980- V.W. Rabbit, Diesel
1980- Ford F-150, 4 spd with a 300 inline 6.
1994- Yamaha FZR 600





1995- Ford Ranger
1997- Ford F-150 V6, 5 spd
1999- Ford F-150 5.4, Auto 4x4
2001- Ford F-250 Super Duty 7.3 PSD 4x4




2000- Ford Mustang GT 5 spd, I miss this car.
2000- Harley Davidson Sportster, Glad it's gone.




2005- Kawasaki KLR 650, Not a bad bike, just no power.
2006- Dodge 2500 Mega Cab 4x4 5.9 CTD Auto




2010- Dodge 3500 DRW Crew Cab, 6.7 CTD, G56 6 spd.




, I also have a 2005 BMW R1200 GS with 46,000 miles






Will-


----------



## ochoa1984 (Jul 30, 2011)

98 Jeep Cherokee.
02 Nissan Xterra.
05 Ford Explorer. _05 Honda CRB 1000RR_.
08 Jeep Grand Cherokee Laredo.


----------



## angelofwar (Jul 31, 2011)

82 LTD...Brown...old Sherrifs' Car with the interceptor package...kids at school THOUGHT it was a Grandmas car...my favourite by far...saved up $600 from about 5 months of work, and my dad helped me pay the $20 tag fee.
79 LTD...19' from front too back...had this in Italy and it was white...so we nick named it "Moby ****"
82 Delta 88
93 Thunderbird...black on black. This got more looks in Italy than the Ferrari's and Lamborghini's, especially with a fresh wax job.
78 Thunderbird, silver, landau top. Needed work, and i didn't have the money...
03 Tacoma SST...nice little 5-Speed
05 Tacoma...4 door with the full-size bed...my second fravourite vehicle I ever owned...got married, had two kids, and traded it in for a 2010 Dodge Caravan...sigh...such is life...


----------



## jabe1 (Jul 31, 2011)

1978 Kawasaki 440LTD
1975 Fiat Spyder
1983 Kawasaki KZ750L3
1968 VW Type1
1980 Saab 99GLi
1986 Dodge Caravan
1986 Toyota Camry
1983 Ford Escort :sick2:
1976 Kawasaki KZ400
1972 MGB
1978 Dodge M880
1997 Dodge 1500
2005 VW Passatt 4motion wagon
1997 Toyota Camry
2003 Toyota Corolla S


----------



## ewmccraw (Aug 6, 2011)

Let's see...

1977 Chevrolet Monza Spyder...(305 c.i. V8) 
1980 Chevrolet Monza Spyder...(V6)
1967 International Harvestor Scout
1985(? first year) Pontiac Fiero (bought through AFEES while stationed in Germany)
1973 (German) Volkswagen Super Beetle
1981 Chevy Blazer
1986 Ford Mustang GT H.O.
198- Ford Escort
198- Ford Festiva
1990 Nissan Hardbody 4x4 Pickup
199-Ford Probe
199-Ford Probe(yes, another one)
1992 Nissan 4x4 Pickup
1987 Pontiac Grand Prix
1995 Mitsubishi Eclipse
2000 Isuzu Rodeo
2003 Chevrolet Cavalier
2000 Volkswagen Beetle
1989 Ford F-150 XLT Lariat
2006 Yamaha Roadstar Silverado (motorcycle)


Man! Didn't realize I'd owned all of those until I sat down and thought about it.


----------



## cratz2 (Aug 31, 2011)

Current vehicles:

1996 Chevy C2500 work truck:






1994 Honda Accord:


----------



## Slackdart (Aug 31, 2011)

My one and only: 1973 VW Squareback in red


See Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images - Norm


----------



## Chidwack (Sep 3, 2011)

Too many to list but the ones I remember the most are these.

1963 Ford Galaxy 500. My first car. 390 Police Interceptor engine. 

1964 Pontiac Grand Prix.

1970 Dodge Challenger R/T. 383 Mag. engine. Fast!

1973 Chevy Z28. My all time favorite car. 4 on the floor. Quick but not as fast as the Challenger.

1969 Pontiac GTO. 4 speed. Tons of power but not much for corners.

1976 Chevy Blazer. 

1968 International Scout.

1996 Dodge Ram 250 Diesel. My best and favorite truck.

2007 Toyota Hi-Bred Best mileage at 40 mph.

1980 Yamaha 1100 Special. I loved that bike.

1979 Kawasaki KDX 400. My favorite dirt bike.

1998 Kawasaki KX 500. My most powerful dirt bike. 

1996 Yamaha 1100 Varago. My last road bike.

The 3 I would love to have back the most are the Challenger, the Z28 and the Dodge Diesel truck.


----------



## Mike 208 (Sep 3, 2011)

All bought new:

2006 Toyota Corolla (current)
2002 Toyota Camry LE
1998 Ford Ranger XLE (current)
1992 Ford Taurus
1988 Chevrolet Corsica
1979 Chevrolet Nova 4-door 308 V-8 (miss that car!)


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 4, 2011)

I come from a family that typically owns a car for at least a decade if not longer. Drove for quite a few years in the family's 2nd vehicle, 1981 Oldsmobile Cutlass Supreme. Dad bought it from a businessman who owned it brand new for a year. (This was back before the concept of leasing came into its own.) Then the family's 3rd vehicle, 1992 Mercury Sable bought several years old. 

Both proved to be excellently reliable. The Olds died because dad was too cheap to both put oil in it and to fix the oil leak it eventually developed. I was driving when she finally died after we used her for 16 years. The Mercury once left me stranded at work after an unexpected double-shift. But that turned out to be a good thing since it was now 8am and the repair shops were open. Dad told mom that the battery was good for several more months. It wasn't. Can't blame the car for that.

Ones I've personally owned:

1998 Ford Escort
2009 Mazda 6 V6

After investing $1,000 into my Ford to get all the little things and the brakes fixed, some idiot literally a week later side swiped my car while I was in it. Miracle I wasn't dead or badly hurt. The idiot in the red mini-van noticed he was about to drive past his exit on the expressway. Instead of doing the intelligent thing by simply getting off at the next exit which literally would have taken him 5 miles out of his way, he decided to flick on his turn-signal while at the same time cutting across two lanes of traffic at high speed. 

The Mazda is incredible. Acceleration was the single biggest weakness in my Ford. That has definitely been taken care of in my Mazda. I waited nearly a year before getting her. Driving the Mercury all that time. When you get something that you plan on having for about 10 years, you take your time to find the right vehicle.


----------



## cehowardGS (Jan 7, 2012)

*
Well, I am a senior citizen, at 71 years old. However, I think, ride, and act young*...

*Forget the cars, just my two wheelers...
*
*03 Honda RC51, I ride the twistees on this..* 










*My commuter

07 GSX R1000


*






My WERA/CCS race weapon

06 Honda 600rr (da chit)







One of my street jackets...







*Last, my race rig... 06 Ford F150 with trailer.. It does draw a little attention. 






*


----------



## Launch Mini (Feb 13, 2012)

Let's see if I can recall all of them
1968 Mini Cooper Estate
1972 Ford Capri
1976 VW Rabbit
1982 Nissan Micra
1984 Honda Civic
~ 1984 Le Car ( had it for a week)

1984 Pontiac Firefly
1985is Nissan Pickup
1986 Pontiac Fiero
1986ish Honda Civic 2dr
1988 Honda Civic 2dr
1990 Honda Civic 4dr
1994 Toyota 4x4 Pickup
1994 Acura Integra 2 door
1994 Acura Integra 4 door
?? Ford Taurus
1998 Honda CRV
1998 Miata
1999 BMW 328 Cab
2002 MINI Cooper
2003 Honda accord
2006 BMW 325Xit
2005 BMW 325 xit wagon
2009 Honda CRV
2002 Honda CRV
2009 BMW 135i
2011 VW Golf 2.5


1989 Suzuki GS400L
2008 Harley 1200C

I thinks that about covers them all


----------



## 4tified (Feb 13, 2012)

First: 1974 Chevy Nova (4 door, straight 6)

Second: 1997 Mits Mirage (4G15 12 valve, yuck)

Current: 1996 Dodge Dakota Sport (single cab, V6 3.9)
1998 Ford Explorer XLT (V6 OHV 4.0)


----------

